# DAIICT Cubing Club



## abunickabhi (Sep 28, 2017)

Hey, we are a speedcubing group from an institute in Gujarat, India.
DAIICT.


----------



## abunickabhi (May 29, 2018)

Sorry for being inactive for a while.
M.Tech semester 2 was too hectic!

We have planned a lot of activities for the first yearites that will be coming for the undergraduate course in DA-IICT!

And congratulations to all the cubers for making 5 mosaics last year in DA-IICT, which earned us the best club in DA-IICT along with Kheliya Club!

We also need to request SBG to allow us to buy 1000 more cubes for making mosaics this year!


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 1, 2019)

Yoz!


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 17, 2020)

Any online competitions being organised anytime soon in DA? 

I hope many 1st year cubers have a 3x3 with them.


----------



## Vraj95Soni (Oct 17, 2020)

I.cube 2020 im november.
Tentative dates 20-22.


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 19, 2020)

Nice will the competition be conducted via google forms and a website. Will there be a system for DA students and participants from outside who have registered to submit their solve videos for verification?


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 17, 2020)

Hey Cubers!! 

Are you tired from the monotonicity of solving the cubes alone ??
Are you missing the euphoric cubing competition enthusiasm ??
Do you wish to compete with the fellow cubers ??

To fulfill your ardent wishes, we are back with i.Cube , an online cubing competition where you can participate, compete and win a ton of prizes...

The 5 sub-events inside i.Cube are :⁣
2×2 speed-cubing
3×3⁣ speed-cubing
3×3 one-handed⁣ speed-cubing
Pyraminx
Skewb

Our team is trying their very best to make this online experience similar to the offline events. We would like to thank our sponsor Cubelelo for their invaluable support to make this event a success.

Get ready to prove that you are the King of the Jacks!!! 

Date - 21-22 November
Time - 9am onwards

Registration instructions








i.Cube registration instructions .pdf







drive.google.com





Do follow @cubelelo @ifest @da_cubing_club on instagram


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 1, 2021)

An online competition is soon going to be organised by DAIICT. Stay tuned!


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 2, 2021)

I think this year's Synapse will not have a competition. 

the best we can do is some sort of online competition.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 2, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Hey, we are a speedcubing group from an institute in Gujarat, India.
> DAIICT.


Why have I never seen this thread before... And that's cool..


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 2, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Why have I never seen this thread before... And that's cool..


Hello there, 

Are you a cuber from Gujarat?


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 2, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Are you a cuber from Gujarat?


Nope, but was interested in your previous posts that I had never seen for some reason (on this thread)


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 19, 2021)

Are you bored from the mundanity of solving the cubes alone ??
Are you missing the exhilarating enthusiasm of cubing competitions??
Do you wish to compete with the fellow cubers ??

To fulfil your ardent wishes, we are back with Synocubix , an online cubing competition where you can participate, compete and win a ton of prizes...

The 4 sub-events inside i.Cube are :⁣

 2×2 speed-cubing
 3×3⁣ speed-cubing
 3×3 one-handed⁣ speed-cubing
 Pyraminx

Our team is trying their very best to make this online experience similar to the offline events. We would like to thank our sponsor Cubelelo for their invaluable support to make this event a success.

Time to show everyone your mechanical but graceful muscle memory movements on the Rubik's Cube 

Date - 27-28 March,2021

Registration
https://forms.gle/8iKBJmFov526NSTv6

Do follow @cubelelo @synapsedaiict @da_cubing_club on Instagram.


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 19, 2021)

Here is the poster for the competition, I am excited for it.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Mar 20, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Are you bored from the mundanity of solving the cubes alone ??
> Are you missing the exhilarating enthusiasm of cubing competitions??
> Do you wish to compete with the fellow cubers ??
> 
> ...


Is it okay if I participate? I mean, i'm not in Gujarat, but I do live somewhere near [REDACTED] in India. And are people of any level allowed to participate?


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 20, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Is it okay if I participate? I mean, i'm not in Gujarat, but I do live somewhere near [REDACTED] in India. And are people of any level allowed to participate?


Yes anyone from India can participate, as the competition will be online.


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 23, 2021)

*Synocubix *is the annual cubing event of the Cubing Club of DAIICT, Gandhinagar under *Synapse,* the biggest cultural fest in Gujarat and is being proudly sponsored by *Cubelelo. *The event has been scheduled on* 27-28 March, 2021*, with *Prizes worth Rs. 17,000. *Due to the current pandemic problems, the event will be held completely *online*.

*Synocubix *is going to have 4 events under it: 

*2 x 2*
*3 x 3*
*3 x 3 One-Handed*
*Pyraminx*

All Cubing enthusiasts are invited to participate in the event and flaunt their skills, while leaving a mark.

*Register yourself here :* *link*
*Link to Rulebook : link*

For more details regarding *Synocubix *and all other events in *Synapse*, please refer to the documents attached below and follow *Synapse* and *Cubing Club, DAIICT *on Instagram. For great deals on Cube and Cube related accessories don't forget to check out *Cubelelo.*


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 27, 2021)

Round 1 of Synocubix 2021 is finished. There were about 40ish people competing in 4 events. The organisers are verifying the video tonight, and we will have live feed finals for all event tomorrow.

Good luck to finalists!


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 28, 2021)

These are the winners of 3x3 event.

Thanks again for everyone for participating, hoping to see DAIICT cubing activities to continue growing.


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 8, 2021)

I don't think we will be having comps this year in DAIICT due to the COVID rules.

The campus will remain shut till October 2021.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 8, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> View attachment 14010





abunickabhi said:


> View attachment 15195
> 
> Here is the poster for the competition, I am excited for it.





abunickabhi said:


> View attachment 15216


nice arts!


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 8, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> nice arts!


Thanks Filipe!


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 7, 2022)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/iCubeOpen2022

New WCA competition in DAIICT. Let's go!


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 16, 2022)

67 people registered till now for iCube2022. A lot of pre-planning our DAIICT cube club has to do. They are organizing a competition after a long time.


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 26, 2022)

75 cubers registered, we have reached the competitor limit.


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 28, 2022)

15 days left for the competitions. It will be tightly contested as fast solvers from all over the country are coming to i.Cube open 2022.


----------

